# Ran me some gastite



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah I knocked it out today, under cut everybody in town by a mile. Thank you craigslist!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks awesome ... you are a real trades man


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Looks like crap! Great Job!


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

SHAUN C said:


> Yeah I knocked it out today, under cut everybody in town by a mile. Thank you craigslist!


youre playing right ? nice ground wire. hope you have insurance. amd are prepared to lose your liscense . 

but hey, all in all it looks like shiot! good job


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

I am gonna guess that you ran the water line too...


----------



## studmaster1 (Dec 10, 2011)

I can't tell if you guys are kidding. Do you really that looks nice?


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

studmaster1 said:


> I can't tell if you guys are kidding. Do you really that looks nice?


:no: nobody is impressed trust me.


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok joke's over, went to change out a gas cock for the new w/h and saw this mess. No disrespect to anyone here from Texas but I can't believe the bs I see down here. Almost every day or at least once a week I see this garbage, then when I tell the h.o they could care less or they think I'm trying to upsell stuff they don't need. Unbelieveable!


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Was it running under the slab to an island fixture.


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

It was going to a BBQ in the back yard.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Horrible!*


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That's just the way i do it

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFcLlAm9_SA


I have heard tons about lightning strikes, what I'm worried about is a line I changed not too long ago. It was strapped to the floor joists under a house not touching the ground but every 3-4 feet there were dozens of pin holes in it and water sitting between the plastic coating and stainless itself. We did a couple of houses with that stuff but nixed it when we realized how little ( if any ) money/time it saved us on install. 

The real nail in the coffin ( literally ) was a nail shot into a 2lb line for a crab boiler, luckily we tested it one last time before the gas company came to install the meter.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

SHAUN C said:


> Ok joke's over, went to change out a gas cock for the new w/h and saw this mess. No disrespect to anyone here from Texas but I can't believe the bs I see down here. Almost every day or at least once a week I see this garbage, then when I tell the h.o they could care less or they think I'm trying to upsell stuff they don't need. Unbelieveable!


 
I work in Texas and using illegals to do work cheaply is very normal. Take a little look at Craig’s list. I see a lot of people post "Beware of Jose/Juan" he flooded my house, installed a used heater etc. posted in the plumbing section all the time. That gas line was done on the side for $50 with parts stolen from his boss. 

The workmanship is freakin gone down here. We just finished up a million dollar gym and it looked like ****, the brick work, concrete, the storm drain inlets missed the drain spouts by a foot. Even the painting in the parking lot was not even straight. 


No one even cared!


I have no idea why people in Texas has this idea that the illegals can do the work better idea, freaking look across the border and see the shape Mexico is in. 

Sorry for the rant.....


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Well at least it was one pieceof pipe When I was an apprentice in chicago, my boss said he smelt gas as he drove through this subdivision we were working in. He sent me over to home. Gas smell was was bad....here HO has connected five or six flexys so he could fire up grill. Can't teach dumb it's a gift..cheap, ignorant and could have injured or killed someone


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

We actually can use gastitle, black pipe, copper or galvanized here in Minnesota.


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

You don't have to paint the black steel when its located outside ? And gastite outside ? You can use galvanized on gas? Wtf? Strange strange things I see here?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

SHAUN C said:


> Ok joke's over, went to change out a gas cock for the new w/h and saw this mess. No disrespect to anyone here from Texas but I can't believe the bs I see down here. Almost every day or at least once a week I see this garbage, then when I tell the h.o they could care less or they think I'm trying to upsell stuff they don't need. Unbelieveable!


Sure.... Yah right..

We all know you did it...


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

SHAUN C said:


> Yeah I knocked it out today, under cut everybody in town by a mile. Thank you craigslist!


this was done by kevin705. damn, hes good !!


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Looks awesome ... you are a real trades man


Thats funny lol! I can always come on for a good laugh!


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Sure.... Yah right..
> 
> We all know you did it...


Hey I would've at least put a stop on it, maybe a couple straps too... I would throw my license in the trash if I did work like that, no excuse for it, period. These scumbags are out of control and there has got to be a way to stop it.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

SHAUN C said:


> Hey I would've at least put a stop on it, maybe a couple straps too... I would throw my license in the trash if I did work like that, no excuse for it, period. These scumbags are out of control and there has got to be a way to stop it.


When you see something that does not meet code then call the fuel supplier.... that is what you do...

Ontario .... we have reg tags or infraction notices... as a licensed contractor under our fuel saftey code we are obligated to red tag the equipment or gas line 

One copy goes to customer... one is faxed to fuel supplier

they then have 45 days to make changes or their fuel is turned off and locked out.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

seanny deep said:


> You don't have to paint the black steel when its located outside ? And gastite outside ? You can use galvanized on gas? Wtf? Strange strange things I see here?


 
The utilitiy companies use it all over the upper midwest of the u.s. I wouldn't use outside exposed but buried and yes can use galvanized for gas. We get out gas from Canada


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

RealCraftsMan said:


> I work in Texas and using illegals to do work cheaply is very normal. Take a little look at Craig’s list.* I see a lot of people post "Beware of Jose/Juan" he flooded my house, installed a used heater etc. posted in the plumbing section all the time.* That gas line was done on the side for $50 with parts stolen from his boss.
> 
> The workmanship is freakin gone down here. We just finished up a million dollar gym and it looked like ****, the brick work, concrete, the storm drain inlets missed the drain spouts by a foot. Even the painting in the parking lot was not even straight.
> 
> ...


 






Serves those people right, good for them. Instead of using a licensed plumber, they were cruising Craigslist for a hack, and a hack is what they got. Their Craigslist hack flooded their fancy home........:laughing: They rolled the dice, and lost. Good. 

And then they probaly tried to make a claim against their homeowner's insurance......only to have the claim *denied*......:laughing: Insurance company said something along the lines of "sorry, you don't have construction coverage!!!" I have heard it before.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Csst cannot be buried here. Copper only. Never thought about sleeving it in PVC, don't know if that would fly either. That looks just terrible though.


----------

